# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دوستانی که دیپلم مجدد انسانی گرفتن بهشون برای 2 تا امتحان داخلی جزوه دادن؟

## emprator227

دوستانی که دیپلم مجدد انسانی گرفتن بهشون برای 2 تا امتحان داخلی جزوه دادن؟
اگه امکانش رو دارین میتونید اینجا برام بزارید؟

----------


## Dayi javad

به من ک گفتن غصه این دوتارو نخور  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## M.M.B

به من که ندادن.

----------


## saj8jad

> دوستانی که دیپلم مجدد انسانی گرفتن بهشون برای 2 تا امتحان داخلی جزوه دادن؟
> اگه امکانش رو دارین میتونید اینجا برام بزارید؟


فکر نکنم مدرسه به کسی جزوه بده ، این دوست ما که رفتش بهش جزوه ندادن  :Yahoo (1):  
موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## emprator227

من الان کتاب رو باز کردم حال خوندنشو ندارم.کسی سابقه این امتحان رو داشته؟اسونه یا سخت؟

----------


## saj8jad

> به من ک گفتن غصه این دوتارو نخور


آره بابا غصه نداره ، فقط کافیه با نمره 10 این دو تا درس رو پاس کنی
موفق باشید

----------


## saj8jad

> من الان کتاب رو باز کردم حال خوندنشو ندارم.کسی سابقه این امتحان رو داشته؟اسونه یا سخت؟


سلام همشهر  :Yahoo (81): 
منطورتون امتحان کدوم درسه که میگید آسونه یا سخته؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> آره بابا غصه نداره ، فقط کافیه با نمره 10 این دو تا درس رو پاس کنی
> موفق باشید


فلسفه و جغرافی تاریخ و جامعه شناسی چی؟؟  :Yahoo (21):  
من اینارو هم درحد قبولی نمره گرفتم ! تو کنکور تجربی تاثیر نداره دیگ؟

----------


## saj8jad

> فلسفه و جغرافی تاریخ و جامعه شناسی چی؟؟  
> من اینارو هم درحد قبولی نمره گرفتم ! تو کنکور تجربی تاثیر نداره دیگ؟


سلام دوست عزیز
آره داداش تاثیری ندارند 
درس های فلسفه و منطق ، تاریخ ، جغرافیا و جامعه شناسی ، روانشانسی در کنکور ریاضی و تجربی هیچ تاثیری ندارند.

----------


## Dayi javad

> من الان کتاب رو باز کردم حال خوندنشو ندارم.کسی سابقه این امتحان رو داشته؟اسونه یا سخت؟


خداروشکر ک روانشناسی و تاریخ ادبیات داخلی هسستن !درسای مزخرفی هستن

----------


## Dayi javad

> سلام دوست عزیز
> آره داداش تاثیری ندارند 
> درس های فلسفه و منطق ، تاریخ ، جغرافیا و جامعه شناسی ، روانشانسی در کنکور ریاضی و تجربی هیچ تاثیری ندارند.


من فعلامیچسبم ب کنکور بعد دی ماه این قانون جدید ک میگن میشه نمره هارو جبران کرد اگ اجرا بشه عمومیا ک تو کنکور تاثیر داره رو امتحان میدم تا یکم نمره هام بره بالا !! ارزششو داره اینکارو بکنم یا 6 درصد ارزششو نداره ؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> من فعلامیچسبم ب کنکور بعد دی ماه این قانون جدید ک میگن میشه نمره هارو جبران کرد اگ اجرا بشه عمومیا ک تو کنکور تاثیر داره رو امتحان میدم تا یکم نمره هام بره بالا !! ارزششو داره اینکارو بکنم یا 6 درصد ارزششو نداره ؟؟


به نظرم چون سهم سوابق تحصیلی برای کنکور 95 زیادتر از کنکور 94 میشه ، شما سعی کن برای دروسی که تاثیر داره حتماً 20 بگیری ، حتی 0.25 نمره هم به ضررته 

به نظرم بچسب همین شهریور دروسی که تاثیر دارن رو 20 بگیر و بقیه که تاثیری در کنکورت ندارن رو فقط برای اینکه بتونی پاسشون کنی بخون

در ضمن این قانون جبران یا ترمیم معدل که میگن هنوز اجرایی نشده ، زیاد به این حرفای که این ... میزنن توجه نکن داداش

موفق باشید

----------


## saj8jad

نحوه اعمال سوابق تحصیلی در آزمون سراسری سال 1394
بر اساس تاثیر 25 % سوابق تحصیلی (کتبی دیپلم)

داوطبان دارای دیپلم ریاضی فیزیک برای شرکت در کنکور علوم تجربی

----------


## Dayi javad

> به نظرم چون سهم سوابق تحصیلی برای کنکور 95 زیادتر از کنکور 94 میشه ، شما سعی کن برای دروسی که تاثیر داره حتماً 20 بگیری ، حتی 0.25 نمره هم به ضررته 
> 
> به نظرم بچسب همین شهریور دروسی که تاثیر دارن رو 20 بگیر و بقیه که تاثیری در کنکورت ندارن رو فقط برای اینکه بتونی پاسشون کنی بخون
> 
> در ضمن این قانون جبران یا ترمیم معدل که میگن هنوز اجرایی نشده ، زیاد به این حرفای که این ... میزنن توجه نکن داداش
> 
> موفق باشید


داداش کار از کار گذشته !من دیپ دوممو خرداد گرفتم ولی نمره های عمومیم اصن خوب نشد !چون یهویی رفتم ثبت نام کردمو امتحان دادم

ب ب هوای تاثیر 6 درصد اصن پا پی این نبودم نمره بالا بگیرم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## saj8jad

نحوه اعمال سوابق تحصیلی در آزمون سراسری سال 1394
بر اساس تاثیر 25 % سوابق تحصیلی (کتبی دیپلم)

داوطبان دارای دیپلم علوم تجربی برای شرکت در کنکور ریاضی و فنی

----------


## emprator227

منظورم درس روانشناسی هست.
امتحانش معمولا چجوریه؟
تشریحی؟چهار گزینه ای؟صحیح و غلط ؟جای خالی؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> منظورم درس روانشناسی هست.
> امتحانش معمولا چجوریه؟
> تشریحی؟چهار گزینه ای؟صحیح و غلط ؟جای خالی؟


جا خالی میدن 
گزینه ای میدن تشریحی هم میدن ( پاسخ کوتاه و پاسخ بلند)

----------


## saj8jad

> منظورم درس روانشناسی هست.
> امتحانش معمولا چجوریه؟
> تشریحی؟چهار گزینه ای؟صحیح و غلط ؟جای خالی؟


من که تا حالا امتحانش رو ندادم ، اما امتحانش بیشتر تشریحی هستش ، شاید چند تا سوال چهار گزینه ای هم بدند
این یه نمونه سوال از امتحان روان شناسی دبیرستان دکتر حسابی هستش ، یه نگاه بزنی با سبک امتحانش آشنا میشی

----------


## saj8jad

نحوه اعمال سوابق تحصیلی در آزمون سراسری سال 1394
بر اساس تاثیر 25 % سوابق تحصیلی (کتبی دیپلم)

داوطبان دارای دیپلم ریاضی فیزیک برای شرکت در کنکور علوم انسانی

----------


## Dayi javad

داداش میشه تاثیر انسانی در کنکور تجربی رو هم بزاری؟

----------


## saj8jad

> داداش میشه تاثیر انسانی در کنکور تجربی رو هم بزاری؟


حتماً عزیز بفرمایید این هم برای دوستان تجربی که دیپلم انسانی گرفتند  :Yahoo (8): 
نحوه اعمال سوابق تحصیلی در آزمون سراسری سال 1394
بر اساس تاثیر 25 % سوابق تحصیلی (کتبی دیپلم)
داوطبان دارای دیپلم علوم انسانی برای شرکت در کنکور علوم تجربی

----------


## saj8jad

نحوه اعمال سوابق تحصیلی در آزمون سراسری سال 1394
بر اساس تاثیر 25 % سوابق تحصیلی (کتبی دیپلم)
داوطبان دارای دیپلم علوم انسانی برای شرکت در کنکور علوم ریاضی و فنی

----------


## saj8jad

نحوه اعمال سوابق تحصیلی در آزمون سراسری سال 1394بر اساس تاثیر 25 % سوابق تحصیلی (کتبی دیپلم)
داوطبان دارای دیپلم علوم تجربی برای شرکت در کنکور علوم انسانی

----------

